# Greencard insurance



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know how much it costs to get greencard insurance when entering Morocco as my insurance company does'nt issue it.
Thanx


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

HMMM...

I called my insurance company "safeguard" and asked the same question, about morocco, she said if was FREE?

She also let me to believe if we travelled there without the green card, I could get one on entry to the country??? presumably though there'd be a cost!

Don't know if this helps?

http://www.fco.gov.uk/servlet/Front?pagename=OpenMarket/Xcelerate/ShowPage&c=Page&cid=1100181791479

wilse

PS where are you thinking of going? I'm curious


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

A Greecard is issued by your insurer to confirm/extend cover abroad,

With EU agreeenst it may not be necessary in the EU, but in fact it still is because you only get statutory minimum cover without one, unless your policy says otherwise

So your insurer won't issue here, it won't issue at the Morrocan border.

You may be able to buy Morrocan statutory minimum cover from a morrocan insurer at the border, maybe even Morrocan fully comprehensive insurance, but are you sure you can rely upon it?

I would arrange before I leave UK


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

thieawin said:


> You may be able to buy Morrocan statutory minimum cover from a morrocan insurer at the border, maybe even Morrocan fully comprehensive insurance, but are you sure you can rely upon it?
> 
> I would arrange before I leave UK


You can buy minimum statutory cover at the Moroc border but is only 1/3 party and costs about €90 per month..

As advised, I would arrange before leaving and check what cover your insurer is offering, some only offer 1/3 party with the green card.

Your green card will be inspected at border control..


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> A Greecard is issued by your insurer to confirm/extend cover abroad,
> 
> With EU agreeenst it may not be necessary in the EU, but in fact it still is because you only get statutory minimum cover without one, unless your policy says otherwise
> 
> ...


Hi,

Although Bulgaria and Romania are in the EU you still need a "Manual" Green Card to extend your cover in the two countries.

Don


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It depends on your Insurer actually


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> It depends on your Insurer actually


Yes of course.

I should have put that Comfort Insurers issues a Manuel Green Card.

It would be interesting to see what other insurers issue a manual green card.

The MIB site http://www.mib.org.uk/GreenCard/en/FAQ/TravelInEurope.htm states that a green card is no required for those two countries.

Having visit both countries I would feel happier with a green card.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> It would be interesting to see what other insurers issue a manual green card.


NFU will issue a green card, one of the few who would give us 365 days cover for out of the UK.


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for slow reply but not always easy to get on the net. have found you can't always rely on hot-spots.
We are now thinking of postponing trip to Morocco and will change insurers when we come back to england as all quotes we've received are too expensive.
Thanx for advice everyone


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on your Insurer actually
> ...


Further to the reference to Green Cards for Romania & Bulgaria I received the following mail from Comfort Insurance,

"Don,

You raised a query recently regarding Bulgaria & Romania in connection
with foreign use. Just to let you know that the current version of our
policy document includes these 2 countries as part of our 365-day
cover, i.e. no limitations and no Green Card.

Hope this helps,

Regards

Richard Brewster
Comfort Insurance"

That seems to have cleared that matter up.

Don


----------

